# Rat in acrylic paint ?! answer ASAP



## hjs1700 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey all, I was painting while my rats were free roaming and Peach got up onto my bed and stepped in my paint and got it all over her fur and paws. I immediatley gave her a bath and washed it all off. Will she be okay???


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Rats are pretty good at not eating things that aren't actually edible. As long as you got it washed off her right away she'll probably be fine. Keep an eye on her to make sure she isn't showing signs of being ill but more than likely she'll be okay.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

She just wanted to be an artist with you! Hehe The same thing happened with my girlie a long time ago when my friend was painting (though she tracked it through my room before she came back to me) She was fine, so I'm sure Peach will be too.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Typically acrylics are non-toxic. As said above, my girls don't eat weird stuff, but they might chew it a little.


----------

